# .  (, , , )

## catrin

,,      : ,   ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

*catrin*,        -  ,   -    .

----------


## catrin

,      : "...,   ... ..."  ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

,       :Smilie:

----------


## stas

*catrin*,   ...  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Nass

"    *  123456789 *  123456789", -     ,    ,        ,  , .. ,    .        ,  -

----------


## SergeiP

-      ,        :-)
  "    " ,     -  .
       -  :-)

----------


## Nass

> "    " ,     -  .
>        -  :-)


 .       ,   ,  , ,  ...     ,      ,         .

----------


## catrin

,      (  ),      .
 :        (, )?

----------


## stas

*catrin*,    ,       :Smilie: .

----------


## catrin

:Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

> .       ,   ,  , ,  ...


-.   ""        ,            ??? -   ...





> ,      ,         .


 ,  __ ,       . ,    ,  __     :Smilie:

----------


## Nass

> -.   ""        ,            ??? -   ...


        ,   ,     ,  ,       .   ,     ,   1,5     . 
  ,       ,       ,     ,     ,    .
  ,    .

----------


## AlexMen

.
     ( ), ,  "- "",         ,     ?

----------


## cimus

> ( ), ,  "- "",         ,     ?


, .
    -     .  :Smilie:

----------

> -


 :Wow:    -?  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

, ,      ...

----------


## cimus

, \ ,         .
 ,     ( ).

----------


## zorro_z

-     . ,  -    ,       ?

----------


## Larky

...

----------


## spekulyant

, ,...   , "   "   ,  ,    -.  .  "".   .   ?

----------


## Larky

> "   "


  "",    ?  ,   ,               ...

----------


## aspirant

,   ,

----------


## zorro_z

,   -       (         - .-),    . 
     ?
    ,   ?

----------


## .

?    ?   ?
    ?

----------


## Takahe

,   ,    



> ?    ?   ?
>     ?


,  .  ?
...  .
        /   ,          .

----------


## zorro_z

,    .      .        -   .  .

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,  ,   ,      ?   ,    ,      ?          :Wink:

----------


## Izgoj

,    ,          ,   ,      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

?

----------


## zorro_z

> *zorro_z*,    ,      ?


   !    , , ,   .    .    :Redface:

----------

> ?

----------


## spekulyant

> "",    ?  ,   ,               ...


  . :Redface:   , 6          .-     .    -  , (     ,  )-  .   " "  .
P.S. ,,    -  ?   , -,...,,.    ... ?

----------

.
  -    ,     .

       .
      , ..      ,   ,    (, ,   ..)          .

          :
1) ""  (   ).     .,          (  "    ").        51511-2001.
2  3)    (    ).         "" -     .        .5 .2  "    "  .7 .2  "  "

       ,      .
,      ,        (      ): 
1) " " -    ,   ..
2) , ,  -  ,  .
3)  -     (., .  ..)     (  .),       ,   ..         ( ,   ),   . ..  ,     ,  ,    .
4  5)   .          ,      ,       .,    .    .

  (,    ..)   ,       .      .

----------


## stas

> ,,    -  ?


   .

----------


## spekulyant

> .


..   , ?   ?      -   "      ",...      , -    ?

----------

,     .        ?

P.S.    ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ...      , -    ?


   ,     ,      ( ,    ,    ,   )              .

   (3,5   ),  1          (  ).             ""    .        .

     ,  -      (     ),         ,    .       - .   .

        , .  . "" ,        .

----------


## stas

> ?


        .    -   . 

     ,       .   ?

----------


## spekulyant

> .    -   . 
> 
>      ,       .   ?


,   ...  ,     . ,  . , ,   .
    :    (   ),   , ()  ""?  ?        ""?     -         ,  ,    ..? :Wow:

----------


## .

> ()  ""?


   ,      .       ,

----------


## zorro_z

> ,     ,   ,  ,    ..?


  !        .. .   .



> ,


   .

----------


## Larky

> .. .


      ...  :Wink:

----------

>

----------


## spekulyant

:
1.  ( ,)     .
2.   -  .(     ?!)
3.            .

----------


## stas

> 3.            .


   .     :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------


## spekulyant

> .


 ...

----------


## .

:Wink:     .

----------


## stas

> ...


   .  ,        .

 :Smilie:

----------


## Takahe

> ,    ,          ,   ,      ?


      ,     .

----------


## Izgoj

.  Takahe,  .

----------


## zorro_z

!



> 02.03.2009 N 03-01-15/2-69
> 
> 
> :                  ()        -      .
> 
> :    -            .
> 
>      06.05.2008 N 359         ()        -  ( - ).
> 
> ...

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## zorro_z

,           .           !         .

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,    ?       :Embarrassment: 
,    .

----------


## zorro_z

,   ...    ?     ,  , ,   .
, ,           ?

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,       .     ,     .

----------


## Je@nne

.     2003 .    "     , ,  , ."    (   )    ,        - .           -     , ,    ?        "       01.01.2004"         .     ?   :  -        (, , )?

----------


## .

*Je@nne*,       .      -

----------


## Je@nne

,       ,         .    (    ),      ,    . , ,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------



----------

.   ,    /.
     .  ,            ,          -  ?

      "       "

----------


## .

.



> 


  .     ,      ,

----------

.
        ?   ,          ? ..      -    ?
     !

----------


## D-M

> ,            ,


     ,   /  ,   /. ..       .




> "       "


  .

----------


## D-M

> ?







> .


 -       ,  - ...,   100%    .

----------

, .
..       (   )          ?

----------


## D-M

> ..       (   )          ?



     (),

----------

!
 ,       -  !

----------


## D-M

> !
>  ,       -  !


  :Smilie: 

   ()             (    ),   ( )    ...
     ...   :Embarrassment:

----------

! 
   ,       ,        ?   - ?

----------


## kravchts

!
, ,    ,      " "?       . ,  ,      .

----------


## stas

> ,       ,        ?   - ?


.       :Smilie: 


> , ,    ,      " "?       . ,  ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## kravchts

:Smilie:    " " ,     ?
!

----------


## stas

)

----------


## Je@nne

.    ,   ,  ,  ,          . .    - ,   .    .  ,  ,     ,           .  ,               ?       - , -,    .  ?   ,    .  -   , -  ,    ,   .     .      (, )   . , ,    ,    ?

----------


## .

,    ,  .

----------


## Feminka

?

----------


## .

*Je@nne*,   !    ,

----------


## Je@nne

,-   -

----------


## Je@nne

> *Je@nne*,   !    ,


   , ...

----------


## Feminka

,   .

----------


## .

,        -  ,    .
,    ,

----------


## Je@nne

.   ,  : "      "!

----------

(       ) ?

----------

/  -

----------


## .

.        ,

----------


## 2zemka

> 1) " " -    ,   ..


     .   ,  .   ?    ?     .  .    ,   .

----------


## Cooler

**  -     ,     ,    .   :Smilie:

----------


## spekulyant

:      ?    -.  (, ",") .    :Stick Out Tongue: ...    ,   -   .   , ""   , ..()   ,    .  ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

*spekulyant*,    ?      ?

----------


## stas

*spekulyant*,         ,        . , ,         /     (,     ).

     ,        (,           ,   " " ).

----------


## spekulyant

> *spekulyant*,    ?      ?


 +. ,   - .

----------


## efreytor

:
5.     ,              .                ()  .(  14  "    ")

----------


## .

,     ,   .

----------


## 2zemka

> **  -     ,     ,    .


 ,      (,  )?

----------


## efreytor

*2zemka*,            
:
                                             ..
                                           :
                                           :
                                            :93.02

----------


## 2zemka

*efreytor*, .    -   ?    018000,   ?   ? -      :Frown: 



> 


   ,  ,    ?

----------


## stas

> 2zemka,


  ?

----------


## stas

> ?


      .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


       ?        ?     ...

----------


## stas

*efreytor*,   359   ?

----------


## efreytor

?        ?
  9. , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );
                    !

----------


## stas

> !


      .     ,     .

----------


## Cooler

> .


 ,  -     , ,  .. -    !  :Wink:

----------


## stas

> ,  -     , ,  ..


 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## 2zemka

> ,  -     , ,  .. -    !


  :Wink:      ,    .

        (,     ),      ?  ,         ,       . ,   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stas

> (,     ),      ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> (,

----------


## stas

> 


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 2zemka

> 


    ?   ?        ?

----------


## efreytor

*2zemka*,       359      ..

----------

,  .   .  (,)     ()  ,, -   ? !

----------

""     ?               " "???

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## efreytor

> .


 ...     :Embarrassment:

----------

???

----------


## Andyko



----------


## efreytor

**, ...

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stas

.   -   .

----------


## -Stella-

?     ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Andyko

*-Stella-*,                .

----------


## -Stella-

' .  .

----------

,    .         .           ,    ,     ?
    ,     -?

----------


## Fjedor

?

----------


## Feminka

,     .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,    .         .           ,    ,     ?
>     ,     -?


 **  .     ,     .

----------

.

              - ,     .

----------


## Fadeich

.   .

** 
 ,        .        ,  ,   . -, -       (),    ,      .  , ,    ,   ( )   .     ,    .           1 , ,        .

,    :
-   10 
-       
-   :  ,    
-    
-       1      

** 
- 
- 
- 

** 
 ,         ,      ,         51511-2001   . ,    . ,     - , ,    ,      ,       .       .  ,  , ,    ,       .          ,      ,     ,      -.
     ? - .              . ,         ,  ,     ,       .       ,         ,  ( , )      . 
 : "      .     ?". .     ,    ,         ,     ,     .
  -             (      ). ,       !!!

** 
     1    1300,  2  - 800 .

 ,         ,     .         .

     -    .

 -    -  ,      .

----------


## Feminka

*Fadeich*,  ,  ,     :Smilie:    .

----------


## stas

,     .

 ,    .,        ,     .     ,   ,   ,       . ,     ,  . (        -       .    ,            .)

      -   ""     ,  .      ,  ""    .


> ,         ,  ,     ,       .


     -   ,         ,        :Smilie: 

P.S.     -  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Fadeich

> -   ""     ,  .


   .   "?" -  .      (  -  ).          ,      -  .  ,       .




> -   ,         ,


   ,     :Smilie: 




> P.S.     -  ,


     .      " " ( ,    .)   - -  .

----------


## stas

> ,       .


   ,   ""     .




> ,


      ,         "    "  :Smilie: 


> .      " " ( ,    .)   - -  .


.   ,    -   .

----------


## Vitalyq

,      .
  ,  -  ,      ..        .   ,    ,         /.
    -    ( ),   -  (  , /  .)? (        ).
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

> 






> .


.         .

----------


## asa4182

.         ,    .    .         ?

----------


## .

- ?

----------


## asa4182

15%

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## asa4182

.,  !        !

----------


## Vitalyq

2  ?     ,   ?

----------


## .

20

----------


## Slur

, ,     ,       ?        ?
      .

----------


## Feminka

,

----------


## .

*Slur*,      54- (.2.1  2)      .    .       :Smilie:

----------


## Riffraff

,       : "   ,     ???"

----------


## .

*Riffraff*,         ,  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Slur

> *Slur*,      54- (.2.1  2)      .    .


, ,  !
,    ,     ? ..  :



> .        ,


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...2&postcount=90

----------


## efreytor

> , ,    ,   162-.


162      54



> ,    ,     ? ..  :


 -   -..  .

----------

,    ?   ?

----------


## EugeneD

, !    ?   ,    -      .    - ,   .. -     ,      ...

----------

,      ,     ,   ??

----------


## Andyko



----------

!

----------

,   .     .          .
 .     (  " ")          ( )?    ??

----------


## .

,    ? ,     ,

----------

-

----------


## .

:Smilie: 
, .   ,       ,    .

----------

,   ))

     ,      ,   ??

----------

))

----------


## .



----------

, ,      ,         ?       ?

----------


## EugeneD

...   ?  ,    ?        ?       ,      .         2- ... ,  ,    ,      . , ,    .  :  ,    .

----------


## RomanT

-,   -    ?
   ,   , .  .   ,      .       , ..        ...          -    ?

----------


## .

*RomanT*,        .

----------

> *RomanT*,        .


,   .      .
    ,      (     )      ?

----------


## .

**,  ,         .   ,            ?   :Frown:

----------


## RomanT

> **,  ,         .   ,            ?


    -       .
        ...  :Confused:

----------


## .

> -       .


     .     . 
    ,

----------


## RomanT

> .     . 
>     ,


   :        ,      ?

----------


## .

,    ,        .

----------


## nicregion36

,           ,     2-3   ,           .       ?
.

----------


## Vitalyq



----------

.  ,     ,   ,    ,      .

----------


## nifiga

: ,      .            ,    ..? 
    ,        .

----------


## .

.   ,     . ,

----------


## nifiga

,         " 01.01.2001  01.01.2020  " ???

   -    , ...?

----------


## stdio

> ,         " 01.01.2001  01.01.2020  " ???
> 
>    -    , ...?


 ,

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## nifiga

- ?

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> - ?


 - - ,    .     .

----------

, ..     . 23  . 3: "    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      ". 
  ,    ,  : 
	, ,   ; 
	; 
	:   ; 
	 ,      ().

----------


## .

> ,

----------


## BorisG

...  .  :Frown: 
 ,     , 
**       .  



> ,  :


        ,        ,      -     . 
 , **,  ,   ,   .

----------


## Klsch

,       ,    -        (-),  ,       ?      - ,               ?

----------


## .

?     - ?

----------


## Klsch

.     .  -   !))       - . ,           .      , ,  .    ,   ,    ,      -    "" ,     .
,     ,             .

----------


## Andyko

> , ,  .


?

----------


## Klsch

!      ""    :Smilie:

----------


## Klsch

,  ,            .          .        -     .
  ...  ,     ,  -   .
    -   ,    - .

----------

> ,  ,            .          .        -     .
>   ...  ,     ,  -   .
>     -   ,    - .


    (   ) ,       ,  ,        ,     (=  ) -  -.

      -      ,  ,    ..

----------


## BigLeha

.   ,         .    .     "?"   ,       .    ,       -  .     -   -  .

     ""...   - ?       ,   ,  .        "   .."  .. ,        ,      " ".      . ,      .     1500,  , , .     .

   ,  ,   ,          .     4        .        3   ,    .         ,   ,    .      ,      .     -  ,   ,    .

----------


## Klsch

. ,    , ..., , .  -    ,         ,     , ..   ,             .

----------


## BigLeha

.      ,    -          :Wink:       -       ,     .

----------

> , ,      ,         ?       ?





> ...   ?  ,    ?        ?       ,      .         2- ... ,  ,    ,      . , ,    .  :  ,    .


... ...    ( ,  ?)  .  (  , )  ?    ? (   ) 
  ,     (      )  .         .

----------

> ( ,  ?)  .  (  , )  ?


  , .

----------

!

  ,        .    ,    (  ),  .     ,    .  ,   ,        .      ,   ,      ,  .     ,     :   ?   ,      ,    -   ?  ,     ,   .

   !

----------


## .

> ,        .


,  . 




> ,   .


 .

----------

! ! _

----------


## stas

> ,      ,    -   ?  ,     ,   .


     ,       .

----------

> !
> 
>  ,     ,   .
> 
>    !


         .     - , ,    , ...    "  "    .

   ?   -      .              .  :Wink:

----------


## Riffraff

?      .

----------


## EugeneD

- ...     ,  :    - 400 .!   350 - ,  !!! -  .    .
  :      ,  10    ...   ,     -    .    ...      .      ,    : " ""     ."  ...

----------

> .       ,   ,  , ,  ...     ,      ,         .


   .                      .       .

----------

